# Feeding cattle cornstalks?



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

My grandpa gave me his few head of cattle last fall, so i am relativly new to cattle. I have raised meat goats for 9 years so i do know enough general livestock concepts. I have been feeding my cows pretty poor quality hay, but keep mineral and salt bloclks available at all times so they have the needed nutrients. They are getting close to calving so i give them a protein block once a week too.







What i was wondering is if i could feed my cows strait cornstalks while having mineral/salt/protein blocks set out for them?? If i had too I would feed a little bit of grain to give them the needed nutrients. What do you guys think?


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

I would try to supplement with some decent quality hay at this stage of their gestation. They need to keep their body condition at this point so they can nurse effectively after calving without being pulled down too much. Fresh cornstalks behind the combine are a great source of feed if the cattle are picking up enough corn. Look at their manure and see if they are passing some corn-if so you are ok on the protein side of things. As time goes on they will have cleaned up the corn and will resort to stalks and cobs which are not enough for a 3rd trimester cow. Keep a protein tub and some decent hay and or grain for them to supplement the cornstalks and you should be fine. It is a great way to stretch what feed you do have and it's free if you own the ground, plus you will get a little free fertilizer out of it. Pretty much a win-win!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Like dbergh said, depends on the quality of the stalks, I give my cows a free choice of hay, baleage, protein tubs and cornstalks when I have stalks available. They'll know what they need the most of.


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for your guys imput. I have enough hay right now to keep them on that and green grass is just around the corner







The 1st is due march 25th. The hay I have for them is not very good at all so i contiue to keep protein blocks out. What is the best feed to start calves out on. I currently mix a ration that has oats, soybeans, protein pellets, liquid molasses, and cut with half corn...it is usually a 15% protein mix, depending on the amount of protein i put in. I know this is alot like the calf starter from Kent, if i were to use beef protein pellets instead would this work out?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Some smaller cow guys here will use stalks as beeding and they will eat alot of it.Cuts down on the hay use then.

Some will tub grind stalks and better hay together mixing it.

If you have poor hay to utilize i don't see the advatage of feeding stalks at this time.You could feed it but would have to add some protien,minerals that your hay should have.


----------



## ekyllo (Oct 8, 2010)

I have beef cows and meat goats also...when feeding cornstalks (or very poor hay) protein is needed. If you have a ethanol plant that is close in proximity the Dry distillers grains are economical to feed and do a very good job of maintaining body condition on the cows. Typically I will feed about 5 to 8 lbs of distillers per head (5 gal pail = 25 lbs). Distillers will have close to 27% protein. Hope that helps.


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

I feed my meat goats stocks then use the left overs for bedding as well as slop control in the spring. The cattle usually eat most all of the stocks ive given them. Ive only used the stocks as a filler to go along with the hay, but in the future Id like to feed more stocks and less hay. We dont have an ethonal plant close by, but the distillers have always interested me and i wish we did have a plant closer.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Goatman said:


> I feed my meat goats stocks then use the left overs for bedding as well as slop control in the spring. The cattle usually eat most all of the stocks ive given them. Ive only used the stocks as a filler to go along with the hay, but in the future Id like to feed more stocks and less hay. We dont have an ethonal plant close by, but the distillers have always interested me and i wish we did have a plant closer.


Goatman you should be able to get dry distillers at most feedmills.A lot of smaller operators use dry because of shelf life.It does cost more but you are not buying the water.


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

I didnt realize that. I am going to check into that!


----------



## rjr1414 (Oct 17, 2010)

I too use DDG (distillers dried grain) at the rate of 3 lbs. per head to supplement hay or poor pasture. Not only is it a good source of protein, but is loaded with minerals. The only down side is because of its high protein it should not be feed in self feeders and due to its fine texture windy days blow it around in the feed troughs.


----------



## clayh (Sep 27, 2011)

is distillers grain treating you cattle pretty good? whats the price on that for a ton??


----------

